# how do I attach the insullation between studs?



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

We generally staple it with the edge of the kraft face, at least at the top edges.


----------



## Bonus (Aug 25, 2005)

If it is not kraft-faced:
Cut it carefully so that it is about 1/2" larger than the cavity, then it will just press in and stay there. A trick for cutting insulation is to take a scrap piece of plywood about 2' wide and cut a slot in it about 1/4" wide, keep the slot about 4" or so back from the ends of the plywood. Then line up the slot on the insulation where you want to make the cut, stand on the plywood to compress the insulation and run a knife down the slot. This gives you a nice clean line.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

*thanks bonus*

Thanks for the great tip on cutting the insullation.

I will try it.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

I am not sure if you are talking about those pink tiger insulation... R20.. or somthing, if you are, cutting those is so easy..... don't know if you really need the plywood...


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

*kuiporng*

I am cutting the pink stuff. 

I don't know how many different types of insullation there are, but mine is pink and poofy.

I guess I would just cut with utility knife?


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

probably then... please don't make the mistakes as I did, trying to use the old insulation to cover an area which is larger than it suppose to cover, by sketching the insulation ...to save money... it is not worth it... I personally end up redid those area, why:

1. the insulation is so thinned off, it is not enough to cover the same area, say it used to cover 10 sq. ft, it may only enough to cover 5 sq. ft of the new area... because when you pull down the old insulation, some stick to the plastic vapour barrier...

2. the old insulation was so bit and piecess, it is very difficult to install, it takes 5 times longer than new insulation... 

3. What I did is I end up purchase new insulation first, knowing that I am going to need to anyway, as the old cannot cover everything... then use the old insulation to cover non-standard size areas... like studs which are not 16 inches apart...or odd spaces

if you use old insulation to cover standard size, you waste work you could have saved with new insulation... also remember good insulation does make your basement warmer,... I don't know if it is psycrological or what, I found my basement is quite warm compare to before....


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

*kuiporng*

I guess I will probably end up buying some, but my husband said that it cost us $700.00 to put the wrap around insullation and he wants me to try to use as much as I can.

I told him I will try but if it is going to drive me crazy, then I will buy new insullation.

(He will eventually get over his annoyance) (lol)



Thanks Kuiporng


----------



## dougrus (Sep 16, 2006)

Little off topic...
Remember to keep the receipts for any new insulation. Starting this year and into 2008, the IRS gives up to a 500.00 credit for adding energy saving materials to your home. Insulation, storm doors, replacment windows, some types of heating and cooling.

insulation is: 10% of cost, up to $500
Not sure about the others.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

*dougrus*

Thanks for the information about rebate on new insulation, but I live in Canada and we don't have anything like that here, unfortunately.

Can I still send George W. the bill though? :laughing:


----------



## dougrus (Sep 16, 2006)

ya...but I cant guarantee he'll be able to figure it out though...
Well, thats what staff is for right? :wink:


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

*dougrus*

Right! :wink:


----------

